# SkeletonPirate.com!



## SkeletonPirate (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahoy Mates!!!
http://www.skeletonpirate.com/ is now live!!!
Join up on FB, Twitter, and subscribe to my YouTube page!

Take a gander at th' site in the meantime...! I have a ton of stuff up there...and STICKERS coming soon!!! 
(Aye, th' good ones, vinyl for yer cars!)

2 more months till halloween, halloween, halloween...



Thanks!
~S.P.


----------

